# Here are my lab results



## eternalflame30 (Mar 6, 2013)

I have been feeling tired and I'm only one point off, I don't get it, can one little thing do this to me?

TSH HIGH SENSITIVITY SQ RESULT: 4.51MU/L REFERENCE: 0.45-4.50

Somebody help me out please?

I had my thyroid ultrasound today, so I don't know what that will come back as. I have been feeling very fatigued, but it being one point high doesn't seem like it would cause the moodiness, irritability, and the fatigue to the point where I don't want to get out of bed. I have bipolar but my other med work wonders for that. I also get hot flashes and I feel as If I'm in Menopause but the hormones came back okay.

Thank you,
Lisa


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi Lisa,

There's a bit of controversy about TSH ranges...many advocate that the range shouldn't be over 3.5 (I think). Regardless, I think most of us here would say that anytime you creep up to the upper levels of the range, you'll feel pretty crummy. So I don't doubt that you do.

The important thing from here on out is to make sure they also test you free t4 and free t3. You should get those antibodies tested too.


----------



## eternalflame30 (Mar 6, 2013)

T3 result: 3.3pg/ml reference: 2.0-4.8
T4 Result: 15ng/dl Reference: 2-45

Lisa


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

eternalflame30 said:


> T3 result: 3.3pg/ml reference: 2.0-4.8
> T4 Result: 15ng/dl Reference: 2-45 Lisa


What are your meds?

This range looks like a FT-3 and you are mid range.

How do you feel? Your TSH screams hypo


----------



## eternalflame30 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks guys, they were both free the T3 and T4, yeah my Doctor told me based on symptoms and results I'm hypo.

I have a question what does FT-3 mean?

The med I take now well started today is called: Levothyroxin 50 mg

I feel emotional, and very tired and achy with hot flashes.

Lisa


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

The levothyroxine should help, but it may take weeks for you to truly feel a difference. Patience is key with thyroid issues.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Free T 3 is the unbound hormone that is available to your cells.


----------

